# Wasn jetzt schon wieder los (Rücktritt Hubert Waldheim als Präsident DMV)?



## Koschi (5. Februar 2005)

Ja, wie jetzt - "aufgrund von Umständen, die durch ein unbedachtes Vorgehen einzelner (...) hervorgerufen wurde, Rücktritt". Da muss ja schon Massives vorgefallen sein. Bitte jetzt nicht eine Kindergartengeschichte....

Wer kennt da Hintergründe?


----------



## Marcel1409 (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wasn jetzt schon wieder los (Rücktritt Hubert Waldheim als Präsident DMV)?*

Wo hast du das denn her?


----------



## Koschi (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wasn jetzt schon wieder los (Rücktritt Hubert Waldheim als Präsident DMV)?*

Flatterte mir gerade mit dem DMV-Heft ins Haus, war heute im Briefkasten. Und da hat Hubert ein extra Einlegeblatt beigefügt mit dieser Bekanntmachung. Er ist 'raus. Sehr schade! Und sehr komisch, wir kriegen wohl nie Ruhe...

Ralf Detering übernimmt kommissarisch und steht zur Wahl zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marcel1409 (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wasn jetzt schon wieder los (Rücktritt Hubert Waldheim als Präsident DMV)?*

Schoisse, den Wisch hab ich voll übersehen. Hört sich ja wirklich übel an...


----------



## haukep (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wasn jetzt schon wieder los (Rücktritt Hubert Waldheim als Präsident DMV)?*

O man, die Zeiten sind echt hart...so ein Mist!


----------



## Agalatze (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wasn jetzt schon wieder los (Rücktritt Hubert Waldheim als Präsident DMV)?*

nichts gegen hubert, aber ich glaube mit unserem zukünftigen ralf an der front,
wird neuer wind wehen. der setzt sich super ein für uns !
finde es auch klasse dass er den brief an die politiker geschrieben hat.


----------



## Klaus S. (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wasn jetzt schon wieder los (Rücktritt Hubert Waldheim als Präsident DMV)?*

Kann mich @aga nur anschließen und denke mal das Ralf sich sehr für unsere Interessen einsetzen wird da er selber noch sehr gerne Brandungsangeln geht. Ich kann nur hoffen das er jetzt nicht zuviel Streß an der Backe hat da sonst unsere Mannschaft für den Daiwa-Händler-Cup kippen würde. Werd ihn gleich mal eine PN schicken (hoffentlich hat er überhaupt Zeit ins Board zu schauen). 

Gruß
Klaus S.


----------



## Koschi (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wasn jetzt schon wieder los (Rücktritt Hubert Waldheim als Präsident DMV)?*

Aber Hintergründe kennt hier keiner, oder? Man tritt ja nicht "aus Daffke" zurück.... würde mich schon interessieren, welches Verhalten unseren Ex-Präsi Hubert so gestört hat, dass er "sein Baby" freiwillig abgibt...


----------



## Marcel1409 (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wasn jetzt schon wieder los (Rücktritt Hubert Waldheim als Präsident DMV)?*

Hy Koschi,

es ist ja schon seit längerem bekannt, dass Hubert auf Grund seiner Arbeit, es Zeitlich nicht mehr unter einen Hut bekommt. Desweiteren kommt noch dazu, dass wohl einige Differenzen bezüglich der vorletzten "Anglertage" des DMV´s entstanden sind.


----------



## xstsxxfxn (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wasn jetzt schon wieder los (Rücktritt Hubert Waldheim als Präsident DMV)?*

moin moin Jungs,
mal keine Panik, Hubert ist als Arzt besondern Standesregeln unterworfen und
kann deshalb keinen Ärger mit Behörden gebrauchen. Leider gibt es immer wieder Angler die in der Öffentlichkeit die Begrifflichkeiten "Deutsche Meisterschaft, Kaderangeln, Landesmeisterschaften usw. " verwenden. Hier muss allen klar werden das es diese Veranstaltungen nicht mehr gibt. Wir veranstalten nur noch gesetzeskonforme Gemeinschaftsangeln und sonst nichts. Leider war aber im Blinker mal wieder so ein toller Bericht und da ist Hubert halt der Kragen geplatzt und das zu Recht.
Aber ich denke wir kriegen das Schiff schon wieder auf Kurs.
Bis bald
Ralf


----------



## Brandungsfutzi (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wasn jetzt schon wieder los (Rücktritt Hubert Waldheim als Präsident DMV)?*

Mann, man, man
Sicherlich gibt es die Begrifflichkeiten nicht mehr aber trotzdem hat man die Schlagworte immer noch im Kopf. Und jeder der sich mit solch einem Titel schmücken konnte, war bestimmt auch Stolz auf seine Leistung !!!
Daher kann ich es nicht nachvollziehen, dass heute diese Betriffe nur noch unter vorgehaltener Hand ausgesprochen werden dürfen.
Sicherlich gibt es diese Veranstaltungen nicht mehr ,aber dass es Angelkollegen gibt, die den Veranstaltungen nachtrauern ( dazu gehöre ich auch), kann ich auch verstehen.
Somit müssen wir halt heute mit unseren gesetzeskonforme Gemeinschaftsangeln leben!

Gruß
Volker


----------



## Marcel1409 (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wasn jetzt schon wieder los (Rücktritt Hubert Waldheim als Präsident DMV)?*



			
				Brandungsfutzi schrieb:
			
		

> Somit müssen wir halt heute mit unseren gesetzeskonforme Gemeinschaftsangeln leben!
> 
> Gruß
> Volker



 #6  |good:  
Das is doch traurig, oder?!! Als Angler muss man sich hier echt verstecken  #q ...


----------



## Koschi (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wasn jetzt schon wieder los (Rücktritt Hubert Waldheim als Präsident DMV)?*

Es sind bald Wahlen. Eine Möglichkeit, Einfluss zu nehmen....


----------



## Marcel1409 (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wasn jetzt schon wieder los (Rücktritt Hubert Waldheim als Präsident DMV)?*



			
				Koschi schrieb:
			
		

> Es sind bald Wahlen. Eine Möglichkeit, Einfluss zu nehmen....



Dann lies dir mal das hier durch: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=44159

Soviel zum Thema wählen :v , bei der Auswahl dürfte das ein bischen schwierig werden #q  #q  #q ... Die einen verbieten es und den anderen isses schei... egal!!!


----------



## haukep (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wasn jetzt schon wieder los (Rücktritt Hubert Waldheim als Präsident DMV)?*

Als Angler habe ich langsam aber sicher das Gefühl diskreminiert zu werden, geht euch das auch so?! Ich hoffe sehr, dass sich der politische Sturm wieder legen wird und wir auch offen wieder von z.B. der "Deutschen Meisterschaft" sprechen dürfen, dem Fisch ist es doch egal, ob er bei einem "Gemeinschaftsangeln", oder bei einer DM gefangen wird....


----------



## Gunnar. (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wasn jetzt schon wieder los (Rücktritt Hubert Waldheim als Präsident DMV)?*

Der Titel "deutscher Meister" hört sich ja auch wichtiger an wie "Sieger beim Gemeinschaftsangeln"|supergri |kopfkrat  

und wech..................


----------



## haukep (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wasn jetzt schon wieder los (Rücktritt Hubert Waldheim als Präsident DMV)?*

Aber dem Fisch ist es doch egal wie es sich anhört?!


----------



## Gunnar. (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wasn jetzt schon wieder los (Rücktritt Hubert Waldheim als Präsident DMV)?*

Tschulligung , ich vergas................*gg*


----------



## Koschi (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wasn jetzt schon wieder los (Rücktritt Hubert Waldheim als Präsident DMV)?*

Der Unterscheidung liegt doch die Unterstellung zu Grunde, dass jemand wegen eines Pokales oder "des Ruhmes willen" angeln geht, und nicht um des eigenen Verzehrs willen. Wenn diese Unterstellung richtig wäre, würden allerdings mehr Menschen angeln gehen wegen einer DM und - Umkehrschluss - ohne eine DM etc. eben weniger = gut für die Tiere....

Schwiriges Thema, bei manch' Einem in der Vergangenheit - glaube ich - trifft diese Unterstellung leider wirklich zu, es wurde geschummelt um zu gewinnen (weit weg vom Angeln für den Verzehr!!) und auf Autobahnparkplätzen sogar Dorsche im Mülleimer gefunden (lange her...).... 

Aber: das ist eine abolut kleine Anzahl unter uns, die durch ein Verbot vonn Wettkämpfen nicht bessere Angler/ Menschen werden.

Letztlich produziert diese Haltung ja auch keinen Wegfall von Wettkämpfen , sondern eine Farce, die bloß einer Umetikettierung gleich kommt.

Mit den Auswahlmöglichkeiten bei der Landtagswahl ist das - da hat Marcel  recht - allerdings dünn... um so besser der Brief von Ralf, der den Politikern den Angler als Wähler in den Fokus rückt.... die Hoffnung stirbt ja zuletzt! Vielleicht sollten wir es wie VW usw. machen und der DMV nimmt ein paar Abgeordnete auf die Gehaltsliste, Arbeit für die Jungs erfinden wir schon noch...


----------



## Agalatze (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wasn jetzt schon wieder los (Rücktritt Hubert Waldheim als Präsident DMV)?*

da bin ich ganz deiner meinung koschi.
ich bin auch heftig verärgert über die einstellung mancher politiker.
was fakt ist, ist das fisch gefangen wird. und das beim gemeinschaftsangeln
und bei der deutschen meisterschaft wenn es eine gäbe. dem tier wird das keinen unterschied bereiten. schwarze schafe unter den anglern wird es überall geben.

da aber beschlüsse aus brüssel zur angleichung der eu gesetze kommen, und wir die naturschutzgebiete ausweiten mussten ect... da frage ich mich natürlich warum in so einem falle keine wettbewerbsverbot aufgehoben wird !?!?!
genauso könnte ich mich hinstellen und sagen pferderennen gehören verboten.
soll ich euch mal sagen warum DAS nicht so ist ?
das liegt an der ganzen einflussreichen chiceria.
naja was solls....
wie koschi schon sagt....der glaube stirbt zuletzt


----------



## haukep (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wasn jetzt schon wieder los (Rücktritt Hubert Waldheim als Präsident DMV)?*

Meinst Du nicht, dass es auch einen Unterschied macht, dass die Pferde nicht sterben... |kopfkrat


----------



## Brandiangli (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wasn jetzt schon wieder los (Rücktritt Hubert Waldheim als Präsident DMV)?*

ja das ist " unser " Problem - wir Angler haben halt keine Lobby wie andere Sportarten (vieleicht kommt das daher , das es keine Wettbüros für Gemeinschaftsangel Veranstaltungen gibt ????:q )
Dazu kommt noch , das es leider kein WIR unter Anglern (Verbänden und Vereinen ) gibt .
ca 3 000 000 Angler müßten doch eigentlich ein Kraft darstellen - wirtschaftlich auf jedenfall (was spendet jeder Angler pro Jahr an Mehrwertsteuer ???? )

Gruß aus Berlin
Brandiangli


----------



## haukep (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wasn jetzt schon wieder los (Rücktritt Hubert Waldheim als Präsident DMV)?*

Das mit der Mehrwertsteuer rechne ich mal lieber nicht aus...

Wenn überall eine solch gute Gemeinschaft wie hier im Board wäre (ok, sehen wir von kleinen aber  heftigen Diskussionen mal ab ), dann hätten wir die Probleme wohl in der Form nicht...


----------



## Agalatze (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wasn jetzt schon wieder los (Rücktritt Hubert Waldheim als Präsident DMV)?*

wie man das ganze sieht ist ansichtssache.
die pferde zum beispiel müssen gegen ihren willen fast ihr ganzes lebenlang qualen hinnehmen. trainieren trainieren trainieren sage ich nur. dann immer noch bestrafungen usw... liegt das in der natur des pferdes ?


----------



## xstsxxfxn (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wasn jetzt schon wieder los (Rücktritt Hubert Waldheim als Präsident DMV)?*

Hallo Boardies,

dann fangt doch mal an mit Eurer Unterschriftenaktion, nur muss das ganze Bundesweit sein, in jedem Angelladen muss so eine Liste ausliegen.

Wir wollen nicht das alte Wettangeln, sondern ein Gemeinschaftsangeln mit der Möglichkeit auch weiterführende Veranstaltungen zu besuchen ohne das hierdurch der Angler oder der Angelverband kriminalisiert wird. 

Zur Erarbeitung dieser Regeln müssen dann die Fischereibehörden der Länder, der DAV und der VDSF und die Tierschützer an einen Tisch um etwas zu bewegen.

Es kann doch nicht sein das der VDSF überall rumläuft mit dem Finger auf andere Verbände zeigt und schreit: "dort findet Wettfischen statt" auch wenn das nicht den Tatsachen entspricht. Auch beim VDSF finden Veranstaltungen statt die meiner Meinung nach Wettkampf ähnlichen Charakter haben, habe selber an solchen Veranstaltungen teilgenommen. Siehe nur einmal die ganzen Veranstaltungen von denen der VDSF die Schirmherrschaft übernommen hat. Aber Steine werfen hilft hier keinem Verband, sondern alle an einen Tisch und dann Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht.

In ganz Europa finden Angelveranstaltungen statt nur in Deutschland darf das nicht sein. In England nimmt der Sportminister an der Siegerehrung der Weltmeisterschaft teil und in Deutschland bekommst Du eine Anzeige, was für ein Wahnsinn. Die Angelfreunde aus unseren Nachbarländern lachen doch schon über uns, angeln ist ein uraltes Gemeingut der Menschheit. Die Faszination des Angelns liegt u.a. darin, ob der Mensch den Fisch in dessen natürlicher Umgebung zu überlisten versucht. Insofern ist Angeln ein Ausdruck menschlicher Kreativität. Für Angler sind die Fische nicht Freiwild, sondern Teil der Schöpfung wie der Mensch auch, die mit Respekt und Achtung zu behandeln sind. 
Das Angeln ist eine sinnvolle Freizeitbeschäftigung, die deshalb zum fairen und schonenden Umgang mit den Fischen verpflichtet. 

Das schließt einen Wettkampf zwischen Mensch und Tier aus, keineswegs aber einen
geregelten Vergleich der Angler untereinander.

Weidgerechtes Angeln, die strikte Einhaltung aller gesetzlichen Bestimmungen sowie deren Kontrolle sind daher oberstes Gebot. 

Nur unter diesen Bedingungen kann und darf es einen Vergleich der Angler untereinander geben.

Nur solange die gesetzlichen Regelungen anders sind müssen wir sie so akzeptieren wie sie sind und uns entsprechend der Gesetze verhalten.

Nicht spricht aber dagegen eine Aktion ins Leben zu rufen die neue Regelungen anregt.

Gruß
Ralf



„Teile des Textes sind dem Ehrenkodex des DAV entnommen“


----------



## Quappenqualle (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wasn jetzt schon wieder los (Rücktritt Hubert Waldheim als Präsident DMV)?*



			
				Ostseefan schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Erarbeitung dieser Regeln müssen dann die Fischereibehörden der Länder, der DAV und der VDSF und die Tierschützer an einen Tisch um etwas zu bewegen.




Ich glaub ja ne Menge, aber das glaub ich NIE! Ich denke, da mußt du über die Politikschiene Gesetze und Verordnungen ändern und dann müssen sich die Herren der Verbände daran halten. Das die unsere Meinung vertreten kannst'e doch schon seit Jahren abklingeln.. :r 

Ich würde mal im Bundestag anfragen, wie viele Angler unter den Abgeordneten sitzen.. :q 
Das wäre doch mal ein Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl...


----------



## Knispel (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wasn jetzt schon wieder los (Rücktritt Hubert Waldheim als Präsident DMV)?*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Als Angler habe ich langsam aber sicher das Gefühl diskreminiert zu werden, geht euch das auch so?! Ich hoffe sehr, dass sich der politische Sturm wieder legen wird und wir auch offen wieder von z.B. der "Deutschen Meisterschaft" sprechen dürfen, dem Fisch ist es doch egal, ob er bei einem "Gemeinschaftsangeln", oder bei einer DM gefangen wird....



Hat es Euch jetzt auch getroffen. Ich war und bin auch leidenschaftlicher Wettangler und bekenne mich noch heute dazu, nur lege ich meine Aktivitäten eben gleich um die Ecke in die Niederlande. Könnte man im Salzwasser doch auch machen, außerhalb der Hoheitsgewässer oder eben nach Holland, Dänemark oder Polen, oder geht das nicht ?


----------



## patzmaus (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wasn jetzt schon wieder los (Rücktritt Hubert Waldheim als Präsident DMV)?*

Hallo Ostseefan,



			
				Ostseefan schrieb:
			
		

> Es kann doch nicht sein das der VDSF überall rumläuft mit dem Finger auf andere Verbände zeigt und schreit: "dort findet Wettfischen statt" auch wenn das nicht den Tatsachen entspricht.



genau diese Diskussion brauchen wir nicht!!! Wer zeigt hier mit dem Finger auf wen und wer hat den ersten Stein geworfen? Das find ich zum schreien!!!  :r  :r  Das ist ja wie mit den Israelis und den Palästinensern!

Tatsache ist das jeder einen Beitrag an einen Verband zahlt egal wie der jetzt heißt und das diese die Interessen ihrer Mitglieder zu vertreten haben! Wenn es nicht möglich ist bei der aktuellen personellen Besetzung der Verbände zueinander zu finden rate ich allen Beteiligten zu einem geschlossenen Rücktritt. Vielleicht klappt es dann ja mit der neuen Besetzung.


----------



## haukep (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wasn jetzt schon wieder los (Rücktritt Hubert Waldheim als Präsident DMV)?*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> wie man das ganze sieht ist ansichtssache.
> die pferde zum beispiel müssen gegen ihren willen fast ihr ganzes lebenlang qualen hinnehmen. trainieren trainieren trainieren sage ich nur. dann immer noch bestrafungen usw... liegt das in der natur des pferdes ?



Nein, das habe ich auch nicht gesagt - natürlich ist das auch ein Unding, was da Teilweise abgeht. Es ist nur halt so, dass die "Nichteingeweihten", und aus deren Blickwinkel muss man einfach gucken, das ganze als "sinnloses Morden" ansehen, ob das so ist oder nicht, steht dabei erstmal gar nicht zur Debatte.

Das ist der Grundgedanke,den wir aus den Köpfen herauskriegen müssen, aber ich weiß beim besten Willen nicht wie...

Gibt es eigentlich ein Wettjagen? Ich meine, Treibjagd kenne ich ja, aber ein richtiges Wettjagen? Ne, oder...?!


----------



## Gunnar. (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wasn jetzt schon wieder los (Rücktritt Hubert Waldheim als Präsident DMV)?*



> Gibt es eigentlich ein Wettjagen?


 
Ich hab in meinem Bekannt/Verwandschaftskreis so einige Jäger.Aber von Wettjagdten o. Meisterschaften hab ich noch nichts gehört. Zumindest nicht wenns um lebende Tiere geht.Einzig und allein werden Einzelstücke nach genauen Vorgaben prämiert.Muß aber nochmal nachfragen wie genau das abläuft.


----------



## Knispel (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wasn jetzt schon wieder los (Rücktritt Hubert Waldheim als Präsident DMV)?*



			
				patzmaus schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ostseefan,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das dolle ist, das beim VdsF nur Vereine mitglied sind und über die vereine die Einzelangler. Du kannst also nur austreten, wenn Du den Verein verlässt.


----------



## Agalatze (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wasn jetzt schon wieder los (Rücktritt Hubert Waldheim als Präsident DMV)?*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, das habe ich auch nicht gesagt - natürlich ist das auch ein Unding, was da Teilweise abgeht. Es ist nur halt so, dass die "Nichteingeweihten", und aus deren Blickwinkel muss man einfach gucken, das ganze als "sinnloses Morden" ansehen, ob das so ist oder nicht, steht dabei erstmal gar nicht zur Debatte.
> 
> Das ist der Grundgedanke,den wir aus den Köpfen herauskriegen müssen, aber ich weiß beim besten Willen nicht wie...
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich ein Wettjagen? Ich meine, Treibjagd kenne ich ja, aber ein richtiges Wettjagen? Ne, oder...?!


 
also ich glaube nicht dass die sowas denken !!!
denn wenn politiker die eigentlich intelligent sein sollten das tun würden, dann wäre das angeln grundsätzlich verboten, denn dann wäre in deren augen auch normales angeln sinnloses töten.
und sinnlos kann das töten sowieso nie sein, da man die nahrungsaufnahme von menschen nicht als sinnlos betrachten kann. 
es ist eine verbindung zwischen naturerfreuender menschen die ihre nahrungsbeschaffung im punkto fisch selber regeln.
der fisch den ich esse wird SO oder SO getötet, denn sonst könnte ich ihn garnicht essen.

um es in meinen augen mal klar darzustellen ist dieses verbot der reine schwachsinn #q 

und in ganz europa werden wir belächelt darüber, dass wir angler uns SO "treten" lassen. veranstaltungen gibt es überall nur nicht in deutschland.
in deutschland wird es somit auch keine wm geben, was einfach traurig ist.
für deutschland wäre eine wm mal keine schlechte werbung für unsere tollen angelgewässer.und das wäre mit sicherheit auch vom tourismus eine tolle sache für uns. 
ich werde jedenfalls dafür kämpfen und wenn es jahre dauert.

@ ralf
super idee mit der aktion.
sowas bedarf aber einer ganauen und aufwendigen planung, das ganze auch flächendeckend durchzuführen.
ich erkläre mich jetzt hiermit gerne bereit sowas zu planen. gute ideen habe ich auch schon. ich denke auch, dass man unterstützung diverser hersteller bekommen würde.
würdest du auch helfen ?


----------



## haukep (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wasn jetzt schon wieder los (Rücktritt Hubert Waldheim als Präsident DMV)?*

Ich habe da auch schon einige Ideen und biete hiermit auch gerne meine Hilfe an.

Wir können uns ja mal Treffen und einfach ein Brainstorming machen, ich denke, da würden ganz gute Ideen zusammenkommen....


----------



## Klaus S. (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wasn jetzt schon wieder los (Rücktritt Hubert Waldheim als Präsident DMV)?*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> ich erkläre mich jetzt hiermit gerne bereit sowas zu planen. gute ideen habe ich auch schon. ich denke auch, dass man unterstützung diverser hersteller bekommen würde.
> würdest du auch helfen ?


 
Hi @aga, 
erstmal finde ich es toll das Du die Sache in die Hand nehmen willst. Hoffentlich kommst Du dann überhaupt noch zum angeln :q 
Die Unterstützung bekommst Du bestimmt auch von vielen Angelläden die z.B. Unterschriften sammeln könnten (in Berlin hätte ich schon 2 die es machen würden). 
Kleiner Trost, es betrifft nicht nur die Meeresangler sondern auch viele Friedfischangler und somit sind wir Meeresangler nicht ganz so alleine.

Gesetze werden von Menschen gemacht und können auch von Menschen wieder geändert werden.

Die Aktion hat meiner Meinung nach nur jetzt im Winter eine Chance da gerade jetzt in der kalten Jahreszeit viele Angler online sind und viele Gleichgesinnte ansprechbar sind.

@aga....nun gib Gas #h 

@haukep...kannst ja schonmal paar Unterschriftenlisten erstellen (bekommst DU bestimmt sehr gut hin) die man sich dann ausdrucken kann.

@all...weiß jemand ob man so etwas auch online machen kann??? (Gesetzeskonform) 

@ostseefan...Du bist unserer Mann der das ganze weiterleiten mußt :m 

mfg
Klaus S.


----------



## Agalatze (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wasn jetzt schon wieder los (Rücktritt Hubert Waldheim als Präsident DMV)?*

@ klaus
ja das wird mit sicherheit einige zeit und geld in anspruch nehmen, aber 
ich denke das dürfte es wert sein.
ich hoffe zumindest dass ein großer teil der angler dieses mal an einem strang zieht.
und in diesem falle ist es egal ob meeresangler,stipper oder raubfischangler ect...
wie es schon in der bibel steht 

Gemeinsam sind wir stark !!!


----------



## jiggertom (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wasn jetzt schon wieder los (Rücktritt Hubert Waldheim als Präsident DMV)?*

#h Hallo Jungs ,

Ich bin Neu hier bei euch im Anglerboard,
aber den meisten von euch, von der besagten Blinker - Ausgabe bekannt!
Ich muß mich dem Beitrag von Ralf D. anschließen und kann nur sagen,
das bei der Geschichte einiges unglücklich gelaufen ist, und noch nicht mal
durch Eigenverschulden gelaufen ist.
Trotzdem stehe ich dazu, Spaß am Gemeinschaftsangeln zu haben und 
bin auch der Meinung das wir endlich mal wieder den Rücken gerade kriegen
müssen!
Wir sínd keine Tierquäler und verwerten die Fische, sofern maßig, zum
eigenen Verzehr !
Ich hoffe, ich kann Ralf unterstützen und das Image des Meeresanglers 
aufpolieren.
In allen anderen europäischen Mitgliedsländern, erscheinen erfolgreiche 
Angler sogar in der Tagespresse.

Petri Heil , strammes Seil 

jiggertom


----------



## haukep (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wasn jetzt schon wieder los (Rücktritt Hubert Waldheim als Präsident DMV)?*

Was stand denn da im Blinker?


----------

